# Wilpower



## meijl01 (Sep 6, 2009)

On behalf of the ex-master of Verolme Shipyard tug Cornelis van der Lee I am looking for the whereabouts of this tug.
She was sold by Verolme to Scotland as Loch Nevis and later to Williams Shipping in Southampton.
Most likely she has been sold 1994 by Williams Shipping to new owners 'somewhere in the Mediterranean'
Is she still around?


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

Sold 1995 to Mezza Ltd., Algeciras, Spain. Still in existence 7-2009 at Algeciras.


----------

